
Woman in wheelchair abandoned at O’Hare Airport after her flight is canceled - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/03/women-wheelchair-abandoned-ohare-airport-after-her-flight-is-canceled/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
When flying as a solo child back in the day, I would always have this fear
when dropped off with airline personnel by my family.

